# Clarify



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

Can someone clarify the following...
As a Foreigner if you apply for a given State School you are essentially third in line - balot system - local resident, permanent resident then foreigner, HOWEVER if you live closer to a given School than that of local resident or permanent resident then you stand more of a chance of getting a place , is this true ???..

ALSO as a Foreigner coming into Country and having to use this balot system how on earth do you figure out where to live when there is no guarantee that you will secure a place at given School ????, thanks.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

for para 1: not true

for para 2: well, that's how things work here now .. local have absolute priority, followed by PRs .. of course, expats have the option of placing their kids in International school, which Citizens cannot avail of, as per law .. 

You live where you live, and then ballot and hope it all goes fine, and that's how the system works now, compared to the earlier system where the kids of Citizens were shunted out by better performing expat kids ..


----------



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

*clarify*

sorry just to clarify, as a foreigner I am third in line in the order of priority right ???

again, people tend to live in relation to where schools are for there kids so with the balot system and coming in to the country new how can we plan where to live when there is no guarantee we can get a specific school in the balot system ??
am I missing something ???, thanks

also with the balot system how long from submission until you know if you have a place at a given school, thanks , I guess people apply for multiple schools at once ???? 

to be clear not all foreigners are coming in to Singapore on expat packages, those are more and more rare these days , appreciate your reply


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you missed the whole point, by a mile .. 

the point is, locals are upset the foreigners are taking over the slots which locals deserve, from Primary to Secondary to JC to Uni .. and all in between .. 

So .. 

If it was me, I would direct my queries to MOE .. 

I don't have kids, so I don't know ..

Maybe somebody else will answer you ..

Hang in there ..


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

As far as I know (again: ask MoE for a definitive answer), the balotting system is centralized country-wide. That means the locals are first in line to pick places at the schools they prefer - and the most populat schools are already full after this. Then, PRs do the same - and only unpopular schools in far locations are left (if any). You could then choose among them.
This is regardless of where you live.
If you want to go this route (and not international or private schools, which almost all foreign kids go to) AND live near the school, you ned to wait with finding a permanent home until the ballot is closed.
You may not like it, but that's the way the system works (and it won't change any time soon, as it serves Singapore and Singaporeans well).

Edited to add: Despite their high fees, many private schools also have long waiting lists and don't take all students that apply (but there is no centralized allocation system).


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

beppi said:


> You may not like it, but that's the way the system works (and it won't change any time soon, as it serves Singapore and Singaporeans well).


And that system seems to be winning votes now .. so why change, says the Govt ..


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The government has also recently increased school fees for PRs and foreigners.


----------



## SandhurstonHighSt (Mar 21, 2013)

Patch66 said:


> Can someone clarify the following...
> As a Foreigner if you apply for a given State School you are essentially third in line - balot system - local resident, permanent resident then foreigner, HOWEVER if you live closer to a given School than that of local resident or permanent resident then you stand more of a chance of getting a place , is this true ???..
> 
> ALSO as a Foreigner coming into Country and having to use this balot system how on earth do you figure out where to live when there is no guarantee that you will secure a place at given School ????, thanks.


Pardon me for being direct, but as a foreigner you are supposed to adhere to the registration rules in the country you intend to go to. These rules are there for a purpose and rightly catered to the local population.

Even Singaporeans who are not in the first phase, have their grouses. with changes in the education system in Singapore the crucial exam at PSLE is where a clear distinction is drawn as to which "good" school your kid will go to. Otherwise, all primary schools are about the same standard.

These days, the top PSLE students are usually from the neighborhood primary schools, not the primary schools that are popular.

So as a local my advise to you is go to any primary school near where you stay and if your kid is good enough he will go on to the better schools after the PSLE exams.

Finally, every primary school student is guaranteed a place to study, just not in the school of your choice.


----------

